# INTEROCEANICA NORTE..........tarapoto - yurimaguas



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

prepare fotos de la carretera de IRSA NORTE, que conectara peru y brasil, desde paita en la costa de piura pasando por bagua, moyobamba, tarapoto, yurimaguas y luego por el rio huallaga, marañon y el amazonas hasta brasil........

el tramo de las fotos es de tarapoto a yurimaguas (135 km) solo faltan asfaltar 7 km y la primera etapa ya fue inaugurada.

es en este tramo que la carretera tiene hermosos paisajes, es el termino de la cordillera verde para dar paso a la llanura amazonica.
vean las fotos..... 



























A fayo le gusta ser figureti………….ya no lo seré.
































































































































































distrito de pongo de caynarachi – entre Tarapoto y yurimaguas









distrito de pongo de caynarachi – entre Tarapoto y yurimaguas









que rica vegetación


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Fayito, dime una cosa, asi son tan limpias las ciudades de la selva? , parece como si las hubieran barrido  que lindo el paisaje


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que verde todo, muy chévere.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Muy buena fotos todo verde ,y muy interesante forma de poner tu firma jajajja


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

q bien q esten avanzando la interoceanica y sip ta muy verde!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Fayo haz creado un nuevo estilo de firmar tus fotos creo q te voy a imitar con un thread postergado q tengo por ahi jeje.

Hablando en serio se ve muy buen avance de la interoceanica, y si luce muy verde que chevere :cheers:.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

hermosa carretera.............lleno de lindos y majestuosos paisajes.


FALTA LA SEGUNDA PARTE


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

:cheers:
Fayito no habia notado lo de la firma  interesante


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos FAYO......CHEVERE

Y creo que debes firmar utilizando la herramienta de escritura


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Las fotos estan cheveres, pero por favor, debes cambiar la forma de firmar tus fotos, me queda claro que no quieres que te las copien jaja...


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Bonitos paisajes. 
Así uno no se cansa al manejar.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Asu, bravazos esos paisajes.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*OTRO POQUITO DE irsa norte*




































































































HAY MAS PERO ……….


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Muy bonitos son los paisajes los de la selva.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Con esos paisajes, sí que provoca manejar. Se ve linda la carretera.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que bellos paisajes , tanto verdor !

al ver tus fotos me puse a jugar , busca la firma ? ... :lol:


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Jajaja yo tambien ademas de ver el verdor lo primero que buscaba era la firma jajaaja


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Te felicito Fayo, que buena carretera y los paisajes preciosos. En el Perú, necesitamos seguir construyendo y mejorando a nivel de asfaltado, miles de kms de carreteras.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Se ve muy bien la carretera!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Buenas fotos! Cuánto árbol! =P


----------



## Barranquito (Aug 13, 2009)

Exelentes fotos, si es muy importante la construccion de carreteras por que significa progreso pero si vamos a invertir miles de millones por que de una vez no hacemos algo bien hecho, carreteras de una carril de ida y uno de vuelta son la causa de muchos accidentes y muertes en el Peru por que no nos proyectamos al futuro con mayor seguridad?


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*haber*

ahora esta carretera no tiene ni un huequito de 1 cm3.....esta hermosa 100% concluida y a yurimaguas desde tarapoto se le hace en 2 horas y su yapa. (135 km)

el mejor paisaje selvatico del peru esta en esta ruta....una increible y densa selva alta.














y luego un descanso en este paraje............caynarachi o pongo de caynarachi (entre tarapoto-yurimaguas)


----------



## Hinx (Nov 27, 2005)

La pregunta es, ¿cuanto durara la selva en buen estado con la carretera? Lo que tardaran en empezar a instalarse gente a los alrededores de la carretera, luego haciendo parcelas, de ahi caminos secundarios, etc....


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hinx said:


> La pregunta es, ¿cuanto durara la selva en buen estado con la carretera? *Lo que tardaran en empezar a instalarse gente a los alrededores de la carretera, luego haciendo parcelas, de ahi caminos secundarios, etc....*


Si hubiera control y planificacion lo que has dicho seria positivo...


----------



## Hinx (Nov 27, 2005)

protector88 said:


> Si hubiera control y planificacion lo que has dicho seria positivo...


Pero como no lo hay, pues mejorar las comunicaciones en la Amazonia sera su sentencia de muerte, tal y como pasa en amplias zonas de Brasil, donde con la construccion de carreteras se arrasó la selva.

Asi estan las cosas en cuanto a deforestacion:


----------

